# Juggernaut training



## Cork (Dec 11, 2011)

No, not the member, the method created by Chad Wesley Smith.

I've created a routine for myself built off of this e-book.  I have 1 week down and I feel like it's going to start getting pretty awesome.  

Just curious if anyone has tried this method or thought about giving it a shot.  For those who have never heard of it, it's sort of 531 but with more volume and longer cycles.  It also has a little bit more focus on athleticism than 531.  That's a real stripped down description of it.  I hate to be so brief but it can be pretty detailed.


----------



## Bonesaw (Dec 11, 2011)

post what you do


----------



## Cork (Dec 12, 2011)

It figures someone would want a free split  

I've done 4-day a week splits for as long as I can remember.  I'm switching to 3-days a week so I'm following his exact scheme from the e-book.  Here is a capture of a spreadsheet I put together.

And as a note, instead of doing dips on both days of upper body, I'm switching it out to BB bench on military press day.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 12, 2011)

Best advice i can give you is:


- Be conservative with your starting weights. 90% is an upper limit for your training maxes.

- Be conservative with your increases after each wave. Use the smallest possible increments-per-rep as possible for everything. Make sure your new training maxes are well below your predicted maxes like he says. Again, 90% is an upper limit.

- Don't go nuts on the accessory work. Do your main exercise, one opposing compound exercise, and maybe an isolation or two for weak points then conditioning. Keep the sessions short. (I made this mistake and paid for it).

- If you ever plan on competing in powerlifting get a head start now and do paused bench on the chest, paused/ATG squats in the hole (or both together), and do all your deadlifts from a dead stop without any bounce. Trust me, it's a lot better doing it now than later on. Of course, you'll have to drop your training maxes even more but thats fine if you're in it for the long haul.


Most of this is repeated in the book, but some people gloss over it. It's actually really important. That said it's a great program and so long as you follow those rules you can stay on it for a long time.


----------



## Cork (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input, Gaz.  I am doing all of those things you mentioned except for the dead stops.  My strength is definitely unimpressive for my size, so power lifting will not be in my near future.  And I've been running 531 for so long that I understand the importance of using 90% 1RM.

And after yesterday's dead lift session, I see what you mean about keeping the accessory work short.  The GHRs and lunges were very weak compared to what I normally do.  I'm not saying I gave any less than 100%, but at that point, my 100% was more like my usual 65% haha.

And it must have been a typo or copy and paste error, there is no way I'm doing sprints before my dead lifting sessions.


----------

